# ATV tire mounting



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm a bit new to the ATV/UTV scene. I've found a couple places online to buy tires but wonder if a local source might be better. If i do go online, where's the best place to get them mounted (tire shops/dealers)? How much does it cost?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I bought a Harbor Freight manual tire changer on sale and just use that. I bolt it to a 2x6 on one end, drive the truck up on the other. It holds it well enough to work on tires. ATV, Mower tires etc are pretty easy to change. I did my tires just over a year ago and it went just fine. 

If you only ever need to change one set every decade or so pay someone, otherwise getting the tool may pay off more.

IIRC, Les Schwab changes atv tires... probably costco too, but they might not be happy doing it for you if you buy tires elsewhere.


-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

APD said:


> I'm a bit new to the ATV/UTV scene. I've found a couple places online to buy tires but wonder if a local source might be better. If i do go online, where's the best place to get them mounted (tire shops/dealers)? How much does it cost?


Rocky Mountain ATV/MC in Payson is the place to get your tires. Take your old tires and rims in the store, and they will mount them at no cost if your buying the tires there.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

taxidermist said:


> Rocky Mountain ATV/MC in Payson is the place to get your tires. Take your old tires and rims in the store, and they will mount them at no cost if your buying the tires there.


Not anymore. I got 2 tires from them a couple months ago, they charge $10 a tire which is still a good deal. You won't beat their price on the tires or the charge to change them.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Usually by the time that I need tires the rims are beat all to you know what. 

I usually just purchase tires already mounted on rims. 


But as was mentioned above, if you don't plan on using a tire mounting system of your own and don't own a good compressor just check with tire shops in your area and see what they would mount them for you.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> Rocky Mountain ATV/MC in Payson is the place to get your tires. Take your old tires and rims in the store, and they will mount them at no cost if your buying the tires there.


I used to be a big fan of RM Atv, but I was pretty disappointed in their service when I went to replace the tires on my Honda about a year and a half ago. I ended up ordering from a internet seller and saved myself just under $100 vs RM Atv's prices.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have always found shopping on line cheaper than going to a tire dealer and at times you can come up with quite a deal with a discount and free shipping. 

A couple of years ago I found a deal that included rims and tires that were cheaper than any of the tire dealer in my area could even come close to. Even if I just purchased just the tires and had them shipped to me I could still save money after the local tire dealer mounted them for me.


----------

